# Why do welsh people wear those silly hats?



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## tarannau (Sep 9, 2008)

The same reason why English people put bells on their knees and morris dance


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

tarannau said:


> The same reason why English people put bells on their knees and morris dance



that's something to do with a pagan ceremony about maypoles i think


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2008)

Hats are the only thing that weren't traditionally stolen by the cursed Saeson.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2008)

Watch out isitme. The women of Penclawdd do not take your headwear related insults lying down.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 9, 2008)

The hats are designed for storage of leeks, coal etc...


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Watch out isitme. The women of Penclawdd do not take your headwear related insults lying down.



they have a dwarf!!!!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> they have a dwarf!!!!



Fuck, he really looks like one of my brothers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2008)

No, the others are just very VERY tall and very VERY angry with you. Quake in your boots, mate.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Fuck, he really looks like one of my brothers



I reckon he's banging all of them


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> No, the others are just very VERY tall and very VERY angry with you. Quake in your boots, mate.



welsh women are very scary

i know

i know....


----------



## llantwit (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


>


The silly hats are part of an idealised version of early 19th century Welsh peasant atire promoted by a factory owner's wife called Lady Lanover because she was afraid that 'Welsh identity' was being eroded by the very same industrialisation that was making her incredibly rich. It's that silly cow's fault that schoolkids up and down the land have to wear the stupidest costume in the world every St David's day. At least boys get to dress up as knights, miners or rugby players.




History


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2008)

> It's taht silly cow's ault that schoolkids up and down the land have to wear the stupidest costume in the world every St David's day. At least boys get to dress up as knights, miners or rugby players.



Boys never dressed up when I was a lad (1970's) though the girls did. 

Boys just used to compete about who could wear th biggest leek


----------



## fogbat (Sep 9, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Boys never dressed up when I was a lad (1970's) though the girls did.
> 
> Boys just used to compete about who could wear th biggest leek



Hehe - a schoolmate of mine turned up one year with a real leek pinned to his jumper. It started the day dwarfing him, but he nibbled it so much that by the end of the day it was smaller than the tiny ones made of felt.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

I am really jealous of how you get eistedfodd at school over there. I was the best poet at my school and I definetely would have won eistedfodd if we had it at my school

I was thinking of the really tall ones the men wear but the picture doesnt show up


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> I was thinking of the really tall ones the men wear but the picture doesnt show up



I've been a Welshman all my life and I dont ever recall wearing a really tall hat.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 9, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Hehe - a schoolmate of mine turned up one year with a real leek pinned to his jumper. It started the day dwarfing him, but he nibbled it so much that by the end of the day it was smaller than the tiny ones made of felt.



there was always one wasn't there?  Oh, no - tiny felt leek on safety pin not good enough.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> there was always one wasn't there?  Oh, no - tiny felt leek on safety pin not good enough.



Rubbish Mun, its got to be real.  The only thing softer than a little felt leek is a boy wearing a daffodil on dydd dewi sant.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2008)

llantwit said:


> It's that silly cow's fault that schoolkids up and down the land have to wear the stupidest costume in the world every St David's day.


Not in Penclawdd they don't. They wear Penclawdd cockling bonnets. See pic above.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Northumbria is a better country with a better language and better festivals than cymru anyway, we just don't make a fuss about it


----------



## bendeus (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Northumbria is a better country with a better language and better festivals than cymru anyway, we just don't make a fuss about it



Yes. That's right. Why don't you just scamper along to the bustling Northumbria forum and chat about your brilliant festivals and language there then, eh?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2008)

...and take your sodding Northumbrian pipes with you and all.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

bendeus said:


> Yes. That's right. Why don't you just scamper along to the bustling Northumbria forum and chat about your brilliant festivals and language there then, eh?



The festivals all got closed down by the cops

about the same time as wales got their own parliment funnily enough


----------



## Belushi (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> Northumbria is a better country with a better language and better festivals than cymru anyway, we just don't make a fuss about it



We've already had this debate; where I scientifically proved the Welsh Castles are Bigger.


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and take your sodding Northumbrian pipes with you and all.



I expected more from you


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

Belushi said:


> We've already had this debate; where I scientifically proved the Welsh Castles are Bigger.



Harry Potter didn't think so


----------



## bendeus (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> The festivals all got closed down by the cops








I can see why. Looks fucking banging


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

hmmm

I was actually interested in the story behind those tall hats this morning cos the wiki is pretty useless. I should have known better....


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

bendeus said:


> I can see why. Looks fucking banging



we've got gary glitter booked to headline next year


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 9, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> The hats are designed for storage of leeks, coal etc...



You forgot seas knives for butchering and slaying whenever the mood takes us *adjusts hat*


----------



## niclas (Sep 9, 2008)

*Gullible's travels*



LilMissHissyFit said:


> You forgot seas knives for butchering and slaying whenever the mood takes us *adjusts hat*



A man in a pub told me that the Methodists wore big hats to hide their pints when other Methodists walked in the pub. Methodists were staunch teetotallers in those days.

Daniel Owen, the Welsh Charles Dickens, wore a small hat because he drank shorts.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> welsh women are very scary
> i know   i know....


*puts old welsh hex on isitme*  



bendeus said:


> *Looks fucking banging*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 9, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Not in Penclawdd they don't. They wear Penclawdd cockling bonnets. See pic above.



IN Swansea it was traditional to wear a cockle bonnet on St Davids day. The little girls all looked so pretty going in on the 1st all dressed up


----------



## isitme (Sep 9, 2008)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> IN Swansea it was traditional to wear a cockle bonnet on St Davids day. The little girls all looked so pretty going in on the 1st all dressed up



yes gran


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the story of the chapel deacon walking home with seveal bottles stashed in his pockets for the Sabbath (pubs not open in those days) - unfortunately - having had a few - he fell over and is immediate response on feeling liquid trickling down his trews was "Dear Lord - I hope its blood !"  

He should have had a proper hat on rather than risking his brew in his trews..


----------

